# Ocular Stroke



## TAOSA (Dec 3, 2012)

What ICD-9 should be used for this Dx?


----------



## w.baxter1073@gmail.com (Dec 3, 2012)

*Optic stroke*

377.41 Anterior Ischemic Optic Neuropathy (stroke)

Hope it helps, but this is what I have come up with.


----------



## TAOSA (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

